# Really Really Sick Rbp



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

I really need help! I did a water change two days ago and noticed that 2 of my 4 rbps were very dark in color and not looking good. I did the water change as planned and figured I would wait a few days before panicking. They were looking fine except 2 were still kinda dark today. They were all swimming nice and fine but I came back two hours later and the 2 that were off in color were mauled!!! One was severely hurt to the point of floating and gasping and one just had a small chunk missing from his dorsal fin. I have an extra ten gallon so I converted it into a quarintine tank with some meds and some salt, I have transferred the really injured one but am worried he won't make it hes in rough shape and I'm not sure if the second one with the small wound should be removed. Please Help!!! I know that when oneis injured or not strong enough RBP's will kill and attack the sick or weak do you think this is what happened?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds too me mating gone wrong. Not much you can do now but care for the hurt one man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Got any pics?


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

I am looking for my camera so I can post some. I noticed this right before going to bed and after setting up the quarantine tank I was pretty tired. I can tell you that he has a pretty good size chunk missing from the area around his dorsal fin, his tail is ripped to shreds and hes floating, still alive though, even worse the net was ripped as I was taking him out so the other hasnt been taken out yet, its my priority for the day.


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

Lost one. The floater is gone, the other is now seperated and will hopefully recover soon. Did another small water change and scrubbed out my filter. Any more advice will be appreciated. I dont have a sandstone for my quarantine tank should I get one?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What do you mean by "scrubbed out my filter"? Not sure what you are asking about the sandstone...


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

scrubbed out filter= cleaned pump and parts


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Did you wash or replace filter media?


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

I washed all components in the water I took out when I did the water change.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's the pics of the fish...





































Based on the pics, it doesn't look like there's too much damage on the fish that's still alive... excellent water quality, some salt, and a bump in temp usually takes care of injuries like that.


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

what do you think about the one that is still alive how concerned should I be? His injuries are similar to the one that died but the one that died was in much worse shape when I moved him, he was already floating and unable to function this one is still upright but very lethargic.

didnt see the response at the bottom, thanks for putting up the pics and responding as quick as you have.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just keep the water clean, add salt and boost temp. Other then that just hope for the best. Not totally sure what even happened here. Attempted breeding do get aggressive, but generally if ones getting killed it will get chewed up really good and not like that pic though i havn't seen the other one. Could of even been a non mating fight, but i don't see any life threatening wounds. When wounded a bit though fish are already stressed to its like a hemophiliac getting a small cut.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The floating is more concerning then the missing chunk. That'll heal within 2 weeks time.
But the floating and the red bloodstain on the side suggest an internal injury located at the liver/stomach area.


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

Internal injury? I did not know that, the floater died but the other one is starting to make a good recovery, his cut is healing and he is swimming around the hospital tank as oppossed to just hanging in a corner. He might be ready to join his friends again. I really dont know how they got injured but they had very similar injuries but one seemed to be in much worse shape. It happened in a two hour window I checked them and then before going to bed I checked again and found the carnage.


----------

